# beeping



## mcnam003 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just a few hours ago i noticed that when i leave the car a beeping starts, obviously alerting me that i have done something wrong. I check the dome and head, both off. I am not in 'something is wrong with my car mode' but those really are the only two things that have ever caused the beeps before, any other things i could check????


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

You left the keys in the ignition??


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

i assume you have the keyless... make sure the ignition is back all the way to off....

or you have left the fob in the car....


----------



## mcnam003 (Jan 13, 2010)

nope, do not have the keyless and i did not leave the keys in the ignition.


----------



## regunner (Apr 6, 2009)

I just got a 96 sentra and it beeps three times every time i shut it off and remove the key...I'm wondering if someone added a alarm or ??? I did see an alarm type horn in the engine compartment?


----------



## Trivious (Mar 30, 2011)

I know the sound you are referring to. I have the wireless and mine does it if I leave the fob in the car, have a door or hatch that is ajar, or if I leave the headlights on.

Although you don't have wireless you should check the stuff I mentioned above and from what I hear some models don't like the gas cap open either. Check that as well. Mine does not go off for a gas cap or anything like that that I have noticed though.


----------

